# Spinning: Do you have this wheel?



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

If you do tell me about it.

Cassandra Spinning Wheel. I found it at Esty
It's handmade, and the craftsman has 132 good reviews....they are all good.

And amazingly cheaper than the Babe wheel I bought in June. I spent $310 on the Babe. So I'm ordering this and will be selling the Babe wheel. 
Jeppers I wish I saw this first! Never thought to look on esty for a spinning wheel.

Ok the Cassandra package is $275, that means it come with 4 additional bobbins for a total of 8 bobbins and a lazykate. 
And I'm having custom flyer with two 6" bobbins made for another $50. 
The regular Cassandra is $250.

Handmade with real wood, uses recycle wood


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I looked at that wheel and then decided on getting Bliss by Woolmakers instead. Euro270 delivered for the single treadle. Comes with three bobbins

http://www.woolmakers.com/product-category/product/


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I looked at that wheel and then decided on getting Bliss by Woolmakers instead. Euro270 delivered for the single treadle. Comes with three bobbins
> 
> http://www.woolmakers.com/product-category/product/


Bliss is a good looking, I never seen it before, thanks!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Bliss is a good looking, I never seen it before, thanks!


I call her my IKEA wheel. She's so popular there's a waiting list


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I looked at that wheel and then decided on getting Bliss by Woolmakers instead. Euro270 delivered for the single treadle. Comes with three bobbins
> 
> http://www.woolmakers.com/product-category/product/


That looks like an amazingly versatile wheel!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

IndigoSpinner said:


> That looks like an amazingly versatile wheel!


It's fantastic. You can spin anything on it. I learned on it but I know experienced spinners who have turned this into their favourite wheel. It's also very quiet and best of all free shipping worldwide


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I like the looks of both wheels. But I'm a fan of larger wheel circumference. I lost a wheel in a military move and bought a babe just so I could keep spinning. I really liked that one.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

That does look like a very nice wheel and more reasonable than most others.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

desireeross said:


> I call her my IKEA wheel. She's so popular there's a waiting list


It has nice clean, modern lines.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks very modern Hope you enjoy her


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

marianikole said:


> Looks very modern Hope you enjoy her


I tend to use my e spinner more now


----------

